# B-12



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi to all, I went to the dr last Friday for my 3-month Fibro check up, because of the fatigue I've had for months, my dr gave me a B-12 shot. I have to have one a month for 6 months. I thought I felt a bit better especially on Wednesday, but yesterday I started feeling awful. I came down with a cold and I keep getting dizzy. I hope when that clears up I'll be able to tell a difference. Has anyone else had B-12 shots?


----------

